# '97 Subaru Impreza OBS Hybrid Conversion



## Carbaby (May 9, 2012)

dear imp. i'm not real technical, unlike yourself. i've got an 06 impreza and also am in massachusetts. if you have success with your design would you be willing to share your experiences, etc.? I'll pay you something for your help, as I'll be paying for conversion kit, instructions, etc., anyway once i get started in earnest (which might be a year or two...i've got plenty of mileage left on my engine still and am cash poor at present)


----------

